# help in purchasing 1tb internal hdd



## scavanger007 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello guys,
My current seagate seems to have stopped working. The bios screen gets stuck at detecting storage devices when i turn the pc on . However, the pc boots fine when i disconnect this hdd.
Anyways i m planning to buy new 1tb hdd. So kindly guide.
Budget approx 4.5k.
I was going for wd brand but looks like they only have5400 rpm ones in my budget.
I dont want 5400 rpm hdd at all.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 24, 2015)

Get WD Blue 1 TB internal hdd


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 24, 2015)

last month, i got a quote of Rs.3450, 3550 & 3650 for WD 1TB Blue in local market. i was told this is a 7200rpm drive.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm in similar situation, but my only HDD (laptop) is failing.

Need a new one. Dont want Seagate.

Please suggest one 7200rpm drive. Size is not a concern 500GB is also ok, will buy at SP Road, Bangalore.

Current drive is 750GB WD 5400rpm (Asus laptop).


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 24, 2015)

Get WD Blue if budget is restricted otherwise get WD Black


----------



## Rajat Giri (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't buy WD Green though as it is slow compared to the WD Blue hdd


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 25, 2015)

scavanger007 said:


> Hello guys,
> My current seagate seems to have stopped working. The bios screen gets stuck at detecting storage devices when i turn the pc on . However, the pc boots fine when i disconnect this hdd.
> Anyways i m planning to buy new 1tb hdd. So kindly guide.
> Budget approx 4.5k.
> ...



Hi     [MENTION=41680]scavanger007[/MENTION],

Based on your requirement, I’d suggest you to go with the WD Blue drive. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250GB to 6TB. 

For your Information, WD Blue with WD10EZEX model number is a 7200rpm drive.  

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Blue HDD:

Support Answers 

Hope this information helps you.

- - - Updated - - -



s18000rpm said:


> I'm in similar situation, but my only HDD (laptop) is failing.
> 
> Need a new one. Dont want Seagate.
> 
> ...



  [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION], 

If you are looking for the high warranty and you don't have the budget problem, then the WD Black HDD is the best option. The WD Black drive is the use of high performance like gaming and video editing.
WD Black = Speed/high end use and extended warranty.

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Black HDD.

Support Answers 

Good luck.

- - - Updated - - -



Rajat Giri said:


> Don't buy WD Green though as it is slow compared to the WD Blue hdd


 [MENTION=147820]Rajat Giri[/MENTION],

I am glad to help you out. For more information about WD internal HDD, I would like to add some word in it. We all are aware that each of WD HDD has different specification for use. Any WD internal drive can be used as a storage and boot drive. In WD, there are different type of drives represented by different colors.The WD Green drive used for low end computing like data storage, word processing and etc. The WD Green HDD models are available from 500GB to 6TB. 

To check the specification of WD Green HDD, you may refer to the link below:

*products.wdc.com/support/kb.ashx?id=oyKNcQ 

Hope it helps.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2015)

Is there any variant of VelociRaptor for laptops ... man these raptors just rocks


----------



## Gollum (Nov 26, 2015)

scavanger007 said:


> Hello guys,
> My current seagate seems to have stopped working. The bios screen gets stuck at detecting storage devices when i turn the pc on . However, the pc boots fine when i disconnect this hdd.
> Anyways i m planning to buy new 1tb hdd. So kindly guide.
> Budget approx 4.5k.
> ...



You did not mention if you have a laptop or desktop.
internal HDD's are cheaper than external
i have had bad experience with WD so I never bought WD.
All my HDD's are Seagate and SSD is sandisk.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 26, 2015)

topgear said:


> Is there any variant of VelociRaptor for laptops ... man these raptors just rocks



Hi   [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],

First of all, thanks for your interest in WD. For your information, the WD Velociraptor is coming with fixed heat sink. With that, the height of the drive is 15mm that prevents it fitting in most laptops. WD Velociraptor 2.5' inch HDD models are available from 250GB to 1TB.

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Velociraptor HDD:

Support Answers

The upgrading of storage part, it's all depend on the HDD thickness and compatibility with the laptop. Mostly, all mobile 2.5 inch HDD models come with 7mm to 15mm thickness depend on the model, Larger capacity would be more thicker, as with most other manufacturers.


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2015)

Okay, Thanks for the info.

BTW, The link you mentioned is not working but here I found the correct link :
WD VelociRaptor - Workstation Hard Drives

PS : I've used 10K RPM 300TB Velociraptors before so tempted so see'em on laptops


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 26, 2015)

hi   [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] , i'm going to place order for *WD Laptop Hard Disk Black 500GB WD5000LPLX*, just wanted to know whether it has Warranty.

I read some reviews where HDD's were sold as OEM & WD rejected warranty.

product link from local store - WD WD5000LPLX Hard Drive - Black 5000LPLX 500 GB - Golchha Computers

Main usage of hdd for me is gaming & 3D designs.

My ASUS OEM WD is 750GB 5400rpm, showing error - *Reallocated Sectors Count 230*, so thats why upgrading to 7200rpm.


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 27, 2015)

topgear said:


> Okay, Thanks for the info.
> BTW, The link you mentioned is not working but here I found the correct link :
> WD VelociRaptor - Workstation Hard Drives
> PS : I've used 10K RPM 300TB Velociraptors before so tempted so see'em on laptops



Hi  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION],

Thanks for the info. Next time, I will take care of it. 



s18000rpm said:


> hi   [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] , i'm going to place order for *WD Laptop Hard Disk Black 500GB WD5000LPLX*, just wanted to know whether it has Warranty.I read some reviews where HDD's were sold as OEM & WD rejected warranty.
> product link from local store - WD WD5000LPLX Hard Drive - Black 5000LPLX 500 GB - Golchha Computers
> Main usage of hdd for me is gaming & 3D designs.
> My ASUS OEM WD is 750GB 5400rpm, showing error - *Reallocated Sectors Count 230*, so thats why upgrading to 7200rpm.



  [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION],

So first thing's first, please backup your existing data in other storage space. After backup the drive, try to run the manufacturer utility in the system to test the HDD condition regularly.

To check the possibility, you have to check the warranty of the product. For warranty check, you have to enter the product serial number In the WD portal.

Please refer to the link below for Warranty check:-

Support Answers

Based on my Knowledge, the Original Equipment Manufacturer hard drives are sold to OEM Computer manufacturers or Distributors in bulk packaging.

It may not contain a warranty from Western Digital. When Western Digital sells hard drives to OEM computer manufacturers such as HP, Compaq,acer, etc., we sell these drives without warranty. The OEM computer manufacturer would include the hard drive under the warranty of the computer system that the hard drive was installed into. For more information about hard drive warranties, please see our Warranty Policy.

Support Answers

In your case, I would suggest you to call our customer support team in India for further assistance on your matter. 

The following link has details of India support team:

Support Answers

Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 27, 2015)

topgear said:


> Okay, Thanks for the info.
> 
> BTW, The link you mentioned is not working but here I found the correct link :
> WD VelociRaptor - Workstation Hard Drives
> ...



i think you want to say 300*GB*.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] I bought WD Black yesterday & it has 5 year warranty. Have registered it.

btw, I think "Acronis True Image WD Edition Software" is corrupted, I downloaded it twice & it gave CRC error while extracting.

WD Software / Firmware | WD Support


----------



## DK_WD (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=11737]s18000rpm[/MENTION],

That's good news, glad to hear it!  

For Acronis True Image WD Edition Software, I tried to install on my system and its working properly. I'd suggest you to try to download and extract the in the different system and then try to install in your system. 

If the problem still persists, then it may be an OS issue.


----------

